# Too much Cola is bad for you.



## mr_cellophane (19 May 2009)

I was mildly amazed at the number of people on the London Freewheel who had coke bottles in their bottle cages.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8056028.stm


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2009)

Yikes .... I like it as a once a month drink but that would be it for my cola intake. Must tell my kids - always nice to have shock horror stories to scare them with

(Actually when they were small kids and went somewhere where coke was available I would dilute it... even after I stopped one of my children still used to ask for it to be diluted getting strange looks from other people - she is past that stage now sadly).


----------



## jimboalee (19 May 2009)

I've seen all the 'anti-Coke' stuff.

Phosphoric acid and cleaning blood off paving slabs, cleaning engine blocks and disolving fillet steaks.

I'll still drink it.


----------



## Bodhbh (19 May 2009)

When I was dieting I drank about 4litres of (diet) coke a night for the best part of a year - something to keep my mind off food and replace the booze). There's patches on several of my front teeth were the enamel has worn thru, I'm pretty sure the coke did this, I'd always been pretty good about cleaning my teeth.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2009)

Stick to alcohol..... - but not in the bottle holders.

Got a mate who drinks gallons of it....I've just emailed him.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2009)

Ah, he's replied...he drinks 35 litres a week...... 1820 a year


----------



## craigwend (19 May 2009)

Have you seen how much the pro's drink though?
Passed a feed station on last years tour of britain they had cases of the stuff in the support cars, looked much more than the 'energy drinks' they were using.


----------



## Bodhbh (19 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Stick to alcohol..... - but not in the bottle holders.


Yes, not sure what got into my head tbh - back on the commotion lotion! One think I found out recently on tour bottle holders at 750ml are perfect for descretely taking a bottle of wine!


----------



## yello (19 May 2009)

Flat coke is supposedly a pretty good source of carb. I guess fizzy coke is too but just more difficult to neck.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2009)

Too much of anything is bad for you. I'll drink it occasionally as I always have done.


----------



## Will1985 (19 May 2009)

At all the stage finishes I've been at, the pros are given a can of coke by the soigneur after they cross the line. Must be just for the energy hit.

Mind you, the quantities talked about in the article aren't just 330ml - it's bottles of the stuff. Come to think of it, with free refills in the US surely the Americans should be suffering?!?


----------



## AWG (19 May 2009)

Don't know whether Coca Cola use it but Pepsi use "aspertame" in some products. The arguments have been raging for years over health risks associated with this stuff. Probably wise to Google "aspertame" and form own conclusion. I personally avoid it.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Stick to alcohol..... - but not in the bottle holders.
> 
> Got a mate who drinks gallons of it....I've just emailed him.


A couple of weeks back I started on pints then switched to cokes as I was cycling the next day. I woke up feeling worse than if I had been drinking all night


----------



## gavintc (19 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> At all the stage finishes I've been at, the pros are given a can of coke by the soigneur after they cross the line. Must be just for the energy hit.
> 
> Mind you, the quantities talked about in the article aren't just 330ml - it's bottles of the stuff. Come to think of it, with free refills in the US surely the Americans should be suffering?!?



Just told my Canadian wife - she drinks rather a lot of the stuff. I think N Americans are weaned on coke and it is just a very normal soft drink to them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> Just told my Canadian wife - she drinks rather a lot of the stuff. I think N Americans are weaned on coke and it is just a very normal soft drink to them.


It's when they have it for Breakfast alongside waffles that gets me...

Just how much of a sugar hit do they need??


----------



## jimboalee (20 May 2009)

Beer, beer, we want more beer.
Can't you hear us cheering,
Get the Ginger beer in.


----------



## palinurus (20 May 2009)

I never drink it except when touring, which I don't do very often. Nothing like a hit of proper Coke after a few hours in the saddle.


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2009)

AWG said:


> Don't know whether Coca Cola use it but Pepsi use "aspertame" in some products. The arguments have been raging for years over health risks associated with this stuff. Probably wise to Google "aspertame" and form own conclusion. I personally avoid it.



It's usually in diet format of drinks.. I hate the flavour of it... as well as being aware of some of the possible risks so never buy the diet version of anything.


----------



## Brahan (20 May 2009)

I love ice cold Coca Cola. I don't care that's bad for me. Sometimes when I've been out on the (serious) lash I have dreams about drink-drink-drinking icy cola from a bucket and no matter how much I drink I'm still thirsty. I want a coke now....


----------



## ASC1951 (20 May 2009)

yello said:


> Flat coke is supposedly a pretty good source of carb.


No more than any other sugar and water mixture.


----------



## QuestionableCarro (20 May 2009)

*Folks we are talking about a product which used to contain classic "cocaine" - about ten miligrams if memory serves me.*

*I never drink the stuff now because I was terrified after reading about the coke and the piece of beef story.*

*I got myself a bucket once and filled it with the black stuff - three litres and then tossed a bit of meat into it. *
*Cant remember what it was exactly, a chicken drumstick or bit of beef, but within 48 hours it was virtually gone save a few bits of gristle and bone!*

*Imagine what it does to your stomach lining*


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 May 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> *Imagine what it does to your stomach lining*



(Question - not criticism....)

Is there a difference between the stomach lining, and the flesh of "*a chicken drumstick or bit of beef,"....?*


----------



## Jim_Noir (21 May 2009)

Surly Irn-Bru gives a far better suger rush?

God bless AMerica, they invented Jack n Coke


----------



## earth (21 May 2009)

AWG said:


> Don't know whether Coca Cola use it but Pepsi use "aspertame" in some products. The arguments have been raging for years over health risks associated with this stuff. Probably wise to Google "aspertame" and form own conclusion. I personally avoid it.



I noticed recently SIS use it in almost all their products.

Tell me, why would you use a low calorie sweetener in a high carb drink?

I'm moving to Torq.


----------



## earth (21 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> At all the stage finishes I've been at, the pros are given a can of coke by the soigneur after they cross the line. Must be just for the energy hit.
> 
> Mind you, the quantities talked about in the article aren't just 330ml - it's bottles of the stuff. Come to think of it, with free refills in the US surely the Americans should be suffering?!?



I bet Coke sponsor the event. They sponsor just about every other sports event and it's probably in the contract to give it to the participants so the fans can see them drinking it.


----------



## Losidan (22 May 2009)

I love coke...have a least half a litre a day...I only go for the zero variety now though....

Changing the subject slightly, why is red bull (Cant stick the crap personally) banned in france?


----------



## nilling (22 May 2009)

When my daughter was about 5 she left coke in a glass overnight. The next day when she saw how the glass had been corroded she was shocked. Now 11 she will only drink/order tap water.


----------



## Lisa21 (24 May 2009)

Coke is my addiction
Well,the fizzy stuff is anyway
I dont like the "proper" stuff, only diet(much prefer the taste)...diet coke,diet pepsi,pepsi max and coke zero.And lots of it,every day
Always have done and my teeth are fine(last 7 visits to dentist and all was well)and my stomach lining is yet to fall out when i sneeze

My boss is always saying "that stuffs bad for you you know" with an air of superiority as she chain smokes her 70 a day, scoffs fried food daily and drinks a litre of Vodka in one evening.

Each to their own i guess, but iv never smoked, dont drink anymore and eat (fairly) healthily so I need at least ONE vice dont I!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> (Question - not criticism....)
> 
> Is there a difference between the stomach lining, and the flesh of "*a chicken drumstick or bit of beef,"....?*



you may experience shock and horror about what coke can do to something left in it overnight. That's not a patch on what stomach acid can do to something. The stomach lining copes fine with this..............


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> you may experience shock and horror about what coke can do to something left in it overnight. That's not a patch on what stomach acid can do to something. The stomach lining copes fine with this..............



Yep, that's what I thought.....thanks


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Each to their own i guess, but iv never smoked, dont drink anymore and eat (fairly) healthily so *I need at least ONE vice* dont I!!!!!!!!!!!!



You have a bike don't you?


----------



## Plax (27 May 2009)

Chocolate is my vice I have to say. 
I've never really been bothered with fizzy drinks. I've only started drinking a lot of squash since I started cycling. I tend to be a big tea drinker myself.

I don't smoke, rarely drink, don't gamble or do drugs (with the exeption of alcohol...) so I figure chocolate (oh and ice cream!) should be taken in excessive doses to make up for it .


----------



## palinurus (27 May 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> *I got myself a bucket once and filled it with the black stuff - three litres and then tossed a bit of meat into it. *
> *Cant remember what it was exactly, a chicken drumstick or bit of beef, but within 48 hours it was virtually gone save a few bits of gristle and bone!*
> [/B]



Filter that and I bet it'd make a great recovery drink.


----------

